# moving



## TSRamos (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi ,
My husband and I are looking for a move to the Lake Chapala area . We thought this would be a great way to connect . looking forward to connecting . Thanks, Tanna


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TSRamos said:


> Hi ,
> My husband and I are looking for a move to the Lake Chapala area . We thought this would be a great way to connect . looking forward to connecting . Thanks, Tanna


:welcome:


----------

